# Please help, before this laptop goes through the window!!!



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

OMG!! I am ssoooooo annoyed (incase you couldnt tell from my post title) 

So I thought I would come into the 21st centery and get wireless broardband a month ago... SO bought a laptop (lovely) ordered O2 home broadband (great) got it set up... Anyway its ok but everytime I try and post I get 'server not found' or 'timed out' ( losing the posts!)  I know its not the sites I am trying to get on because it happens to all of them at the same time!! 

Can I ask what does the Ethernet wire do?? I have it in the box but wasnt told to plug it in anywhere... And I was setting up on the phone with O2. 

The connection is getting worse and worse... Whats the point in having great broadband if I cant do anything?!!!   

I go to the control panel and the network and Sharing center.. I have a picture of my computer with a line going to another saying O2wireless then a line with a cross in it to the www. I click on it and it tells me that its a network problem!!! 

Very grumpy now!!! 

Natalie xxx


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Nat - My lap top was doing this all the time and it made me want to beat it with a stick - Im not in anyway a computer wizard so I did a system restore dating it back to the week i first got it!! Its been fine ever since!


----------

